# Language on greek islands



## tugboat1 (Dec 28, 2003)

We were wondering how the language situation is on thislands south of athens. What are the natives attitudes? Are they like the french and not try or are they god about it. Anything more than Hello, Goodby, thankyou, please and "were is the bar" required?
Thanks
Joe


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yeah we do speak english, and many other languages too, come on over and we will show you a good time


----------



## eds928gt (Sep 28, 2001)

Tourism ranks very high in Greece. They have a well deserved reputation of being friendly, accomodating, and getting along with just about everyone.

Their government/politicians stay out of the political affairs of other countries, and as a result, Greece has a very good relationship with most countries. Even its relationship with countries with which it has had problems in the past can be considered - good.

Bottom line - You''ll have a great time in Greece, and if you''re like most folks, you won''t want to leave.

~ Happy sails to you ~ _/) ~


----------

